# 2006 Paris Aluminum/Carbon Opinions



## Mr. Krisztian (Jan 6, 2010)

I was wondering what the consensus is on the 06 Paris Aluminum/Carbon frame.
Seems to be a very nice frame with a mix of Hydroforming 7003 T6 aluminium with ONDA carbon fiber fork and rear triangle. Any experiences or thoughts?
Saw it online getting blown out for 1K, brand new.  Frame Only.


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

Mr. Krisztian said:


> I was wondering what the consensus is on the 06 Paris Aluminum/Carbon frame.
> Seems to be a very nice frame with a mix of Hydroforming 7003 T6 aluminium with ONDA carbon fiber fork and rear triangle. Any experiences or thoughts?
> Saw it online getting blown out for 1K, brand new.  Frame Only.


I had a Pinarello Paris aluminum. I switched to it when I sold my 2008 Prince, and was waiting for my 2009 Prince. 

I rode the bike for about 4 months, and have to say that it is a very nice bike indeed. Not the bling of the Prince, but for 1k, it is definitely worth it. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Krisztian (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the input Sacke. I just bought an 09 FP3 and love it, and when I saw this deal it was hard to pass up. It could be a great training bike, and like you said for 1K its a great deal.


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

Where did you find it for 1K? I have seen them for about $1400.00 but never for a $1000.00.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Krisztian (Jan 6, 2010)

RM27 said:


> Where did you find it for 1K? I have seen them for about $1400.00 but never for a $1000.00.
> 
> Thanks.


Bonktown. Its over, those deals last about 30 minutes. Backcountry still has it for 1600.


----------



## RM27 (Feb 19, 2005)

Mr. Krisztian said:


> Bonktown. Its over, those deals last about 30 minutes. Backcountry still has it for 1600.


Thanks, never caught it on BonkTown. I have seen the 2005 Aluminum Prince for about that price but not the Paris.


----------

